

Web Application Developer / Co-Founder for Online Auction Site - oemcompany

IN A NUTSHELL:
We are looking for a full-stack developer who wants to work on revolutionizing a proven, but antiquated online auction model.  You will become an equity partner in charge of the development and ongoing operations of the auction website.  We have humble seed funding, a growing business, and sales.  However, we are missing a key part of the puzzle…YOU!&lt;p&gt;The jist of this project would entail combining existing platforms and features to create this Dutch style auction site to sell high-tech equipment.  We are mainly focused on having a great looking UI as well as having user-generated content.&lt;p&gt;IMPORTANT TO US:
1) Design Skills
2) Great at front-end work
3) Good at back-end &#x2F; deployment.
4) Auction experience a HUGE Plus!&lt;p&gt;TECHNICAL REQUIREMENTS:
-Excellent JavaScript knowledge and experience with client side MVC frameworks such as Backbone.js, Underscore.js, Ember, Knockout or Angular
-Excellent knowledge of current web standards: HTML5, CSS3, and responsive design.
-Expertise in web application frameworks: Ruby on Rails (ruby), Django (python), Node.js (javascript)
-Experience with databases, scaling infrastructure, and backend for mass consumer web applications
-Experience with UI&#x2F;UX&#x2F;Interaction design. Skills in photoshop, illustrator, are preferred.
-Experience with a dynamic deployment process (git version control, code reviews, bash scripts).&lt;p&gt;NEXT STEPS:
If you are interested in embarking on a worthwhile project, and have the most of the qualifications mentioned above, feel free to reach out to us so we can provide more details about the project and team.&lt;p&gt;careers@oemcompany.com
======
fbliss
Helpful advice on this listing: Designers are not Developers, and vice-versa.
Split out the requirements into two positions.

